# Superb article: how to generate high quality prints with inkjet printer



## The_Traveler (Apr 21, 2015)

Superb article on photo printing and resizing
Theory and examples
ppi - How do I generate high quality prints with an ink jet printer - Photography Stack Exchange


----------



## pgriz (Apr 21, 2015)

You're right.  Bookmarked.  Will have to read several times, though...


----------



## Rick50 (Apr 21, 2015)

I marked it too. I have a Canon Pixma Pro and have never used it.


----------



## The_Traveler (Apr 21, 2015)

Rick50 said:


> I marked it too. I have a Canon Pixma Pro and have never used it.



Rick,

I had problems printing with my Canon Pro 100 and eventually I downloaded the free Canon Print Studio Pro. (Canon U.S.A. Professional Imaging Products PIXMA PRO-100
Print Studio Pro is a plugin for LR or PS that takes over the printing (I never use the Print module) and does a great job.
I also got non-Canon ink from precisioncolors.com and have been reloading the Canon ink cartridges with great success.

(How to use it with non-Canon paper profiles is sort of undocumented but easily done)


----------



## Rick50 (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks Lew,
I'm thinking this will be my next project.... Been thinking
of getting some prints made anyway.


----------



## weepete (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks Lew, also bookmarked.


----------



## kareen21 (Apr 22, 2015)

Thank you Lew and I agreed about the sentences "
Knowledge is power, as they say, or in the case of photography, knowledge is a better vision envisioned."





And yes Knowledge is everything.


----------



## spiralout462 (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks for the link!  I have been on a never-ending quest to produce the highest quality prints possible.  I have been printing from Windows or Canon software since I haven't achieved the desired results from Lightroom.  I am really looking forward to trying the plugin you recommend.  Thanks again.


----------



## The_Traveler (Apr 23, 2015)

I have been wondering why I enjoy prints so much more than the same individual shot on a screen and several ideas have occurred to me but I don't yet know which one(s) are valid.

I enjoy the fact that the print is an actual thing, it has substance. Even the fact that it 'feels' substantial means something (I use 69# paper which is about  260 *g*rams per *s*quare *m*eter, typical copy paper is 75 gsm)

I can look at fine detail, up close, and it doesn't disappear into a blaze of blurry light and my viewing angle isn't constrained by the screen.

Somehow the print is more real just because of its tangibility and I'm no longer aware that the image is really only an electronic signal.

These three are really the same thing, I guess.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Apr 23, 2015)

I was just looking at this video the other day and it seems to be along the lines of Lew's comments about the value of printing our images (related to earlier photographic processes).
Artists Alchemists Featured Artist Mark Osterman 

For me the article makes it more complicated than it needs to be (and I wondered who is the site user who wrote it? not sure about the expertise of the person). I have a Canon Pixma (not the pro model) and the profile was the way I already had it set anyway so I didn't find it to be this complicated to do.

I've just found whether it's the darkroom or doing my own inkjet prints, I need a well composed, properly exposed image to start with or it makes for a lot of time and work and possibly spinning my wheels.


----------

